# Enchi Kingpin/Enchi Lesser/Enchi Pin



## Taylor J (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi don't know if this is the correct section...does anyone have any pictures (links to) any of the above & what would be required to get one of them as an end result...


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

enchi lesser...











enchi pin... (center left)










center, is an enchi lemonblast


----------



## Taylor J (Feb 20, 2009)

Thanks for that Alan..


----------



## kingball (Jun 21, 2009)

man there hot


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

That Enchi Lesser is hot :flrt::flrt::flrt:.


----------



## mojorising (Jan 4, 2010)

That enchi lesser is the dogs boolacks but looks like it could be a bee of some sort!??!!?!

Please note that I have tried to insert a photo of a royal. It is of no royal in particular but think its a stingerbee.... Point is this is the first attempt to post a pic and wanted to see if it works??!


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

hmm, maybe a need an enchi :2thumb:


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

mojorising said:


> That enchi lesser is the dogs boolacks but looks like it could be a bee of some sort!??!!?! nope, just a banded pattern...
> 
> Please note that I have tried to insert a photo of a royal. It is of no royal in particular but think its a stingerbee.... Point is this is the first attempt to post a pic and wanted to see if it works??!
> 
> ...


yep, thats a stinger (enchi x spider)


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

mojorising said:


> That enchi lesser is the dogs boolacks but looks like it could be a bee of some sort!??!!?!
> 
> Please note that I have tried to insert a photo of a royal. It is of no royal in particular but think its a stingerbee.... Point is this is the first attempt to post a pic and wanted to see if it works??!
> 
> ...




I think i will need an Enchi, that Stingerbee is gorgeous :flrt::flrt::flrt:.


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

corny girl said:


> I think i will need an Enchi, that Stingerbee is gorgeous :flrt::flrt::flrt:.


there are good, and there are bad enchis (a bit like pastels)...
choose carefully


----------



## mojorising (Jan 4, 2010)

Never knew a enchi x spider = stingner. Always thought it was an EnchiPastel x spider = stinger


----------



## kingball (Jun 21, 2009)

enchi pastel x spider stinger bee


----------



## mattsdragons (Jul 6, 2009)

tht enchi lesser is amazing! i think everyone should not be without an enchi in their collection!


----------



## kingball (Jun 21, 2009)

yeah they are hot ent they :lol2:


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

super enchi spider...


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

that urs Al?, sweet


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

cornmorphs said:


> that urs Al?, sweet


eh?... nooooo mate


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

mojorising said:


> Never knew a enchi x spider = stingner. Always thought it was an EnchiPastel x spider = stinger


enchi pastel (old school) = enchi
the 'pastel' tag has been dropped, same as cinnamon pastel (old school) is now 'cinnamon'

pastel enchi = pastel x enchi


----------

